# Help Help - MacGimp veut pô marcher



## _gromit_ (1 Août 2001)

Alors je me suis tapé les 186 Mo de MacGIMP avec mon p'tit 56k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'ai installé X-Free 4.1 et le MacGimp, mais ça marche pô...

Quand j'essaie de lancer The Gimp par l'application Run MacGIMP, la chose suivante s'affiche dans la console :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Unrecognized option: -rootless
use: X [:&lt;display&gt;] [option]
-a #                   mouse acceleration (pixels)
-ac                    disable access control restrictions
-audit int             set audit trail level
-auth file             select authorization file
bc                     enable bug compatibility
+bs                    enable any backing store support
-bs                    disable any backing store support
-c                     turns off key-click
c #                    key-click volume (0-100)
-cc int                default color visual class
-co file               color database file
-core                  generate core dump on fatal error
-dpi int               screen resolution in dots per inch
dpms                   enables VESA DPMS monitor control
-dpms                  disables VESA DPMS monitor control
-deferglyphs [none|all|16] defer loading of [no|all|16-bit] glyphs
-f #                   bell base (0-100)
-fc string             cursor font
-fn string             default font name
-fp string             default font path
-help                  prints message with these options
-I                     ignore all remaining arguments
-ld int                limit data space to N Kb
-lf int                limit number of open files to N
-ls int                limit stack space to N Kb
-nolock                disable the locking mechanism
-logo                  enable logo in screen saver
nologo                 disable logo in screen saver
-nolisten string       don't listen on protocol
-p #                   screen-saver pattern duration (minutes)
-pn                    accept failure to listen on all ports
-nopn                  reject failure to listen on all ports
-r                     turns off auto-repeat
r                      turns on auto-repeat 
-s #                   screen-saver timeout (minutes)
-sp file               security policy file
-su                    disable any save under support
-t #                   mouse threshold (pixels)
-terminate             terminate at server reset
-to #                  connection time out
-tst                   disable testing extensions
ttyxx                  server started from init on /dev/ttyxx
v                      video blanking for screen-saver
-v                     screen-saver without video blanking
-wm                    WhenMapped default backing-store
-x string              loads named extension at init time 
+xinerama              Enable XINERAMA extension
-xinerama              Disable XINERAMA extension
-query host-name       contact named host for XDMCP
-broadcast             broadcast for XDMCP
-indirect host-name    contact named host for indirect XDMCP
-port port-num         UDP port number to send messages to
-from local-address    specify the local address to connect from
-once                  Terminate server after one session
-class display-class   specify display class to send in manage
-displayID display-id  manufacturer display ID for request
The X Keyboard Extension adds the following arguments:
-kb                    disable the X Keyboard Extension
+kb                    enable the X Keyboard Extension
[+-]accessx [ timeout [ timeout_mask [ feedback [ options_mask] ] ] ]
                       enable/disable accessx key sequences
-ar1                   set XKB autorepeat delay
-ar2                   set XKB autorepeat interval
-noloadxkb             don't load XKB keymap description
-xkbcomp               default keymap compiler
-xkbdb                 file that contains default XKB keymaps
-xkbmap                XKB keyboard description to load on startup


Device Dependent Usage:

-fakebuttons : fake a three button mouse with Command and Option keys.
-nofakebuttons : don't fake a three button mouse.
-keymap &lt;file&gt; : read the keymapping from a file instead of the kernel.
-version : show the server version.
-quartz : run in parallel with Mac OS X Quartz window server.

IOKit specific options (ignored with -quartz):
-screen &lt;0,1,...&gt; : use this screen number.
-size &lt;height&gt; &lt;width&gt; : use a screen resolution of &lt;height&gt; x &lt;width&gt;.
-depth &lt;8,15,24&gt; : use this bit depth.
-refresh &lt;rate&gt; : use a monitor refresh rate of &lt;rate&gt; Hz.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
et rien ne se passe...

lorsque je souhaite lancer X-Free par le terminal avec un *startx -- -rootless*, ça me retourne la chose suivante :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  no server "X" in PATH

Use the -- option, or make sure that /usr/X11R6/bin is in your path and
that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server
for your display.  Possible server names include:

    XFree86     XFree86 displays
    XDarwin         Darwin/Mac OS X IOKit displays
    XDarwinQuartz   Mac OS X Quartz displays
    XDarwinStartup  Auto-select between XDarwin and XDarwinQuartz

giving up.
xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quelqu'un a une idée, ou une solution à me proposer, parce que là, je suis vraiment deçu


----------



## _gromit_ (1 Août 2001)

j'ai réussi !!!
Il marche à merveille


----------



## Sir (2 Août 2001)

Eh ben voila


----------

